# My belly fat is hideous



## worriedT1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Feeling sick about myself. I feel like a whale, my belly fat is disgusting and I feel so hideous. Because of WFH in lockdown my belly has ballooned from 31inches to 36 inches ( I am not pregnant and Docs found nothing wrong).
I walk for 1 hr a day, and run three times a week but gut's still there.
I've eaten nothing but yogurt for 3 days and not an inch lost.
Surprised my hubby not complaining that his wife is now only slightly thinner than a whale and can only wear baggy jumpers as belly wobbles so much.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 27, 2021)

Hugs


----------



## EllsBells (Apr 27, 2021)

As someone also with a wobbly tum - albeit greater than 36 inches - have you come across Lucy Wyndham-Read workouts on YouTube? These might be helpful.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 27, 2021)

I think there are plenty of us who feel or have felt that way @worriedT1. In fact I posted a thread the other day asking older ladies if they had ever got their flat tums back because although I'm down from size 20 to size 10 I still have some jelly belly. At least it is jelly now; when I started out with T2 it was just a rock solid lump of fat and I looked (and felt) like a weeble on sticks.

I think you need more than just yoghurt though. I'm afraid I can't comment on diet for a T1 because being a T2 my diet is all about low carb and I know T1s can go hypo if they don't get enough. Have you looked at the "What did you eat yesterday" thread, there are loads of good ideas on there.

My sister has also suggested the Lucy Wyndham-Read workouts @EllsBells, I must get around to doing some.

Best of luck


----------



## EllsBells (Apr 27, 2021)

Vonny said:


> I think there are plenty of us who feel or have felt that way @worriedT1. In fact I posted a thread the other day asking older ladies if they had ever got their flat tums back because although I'm down from size 20 to size 10 I still have some jelly belly. At least it is jelly now; when I started out with T2 it was just a rock solid lump of fat and I looked (and felt) like a weeble on sticks.
> 
> I think you need more than just yoghurt though. I'm afraid I can't comment on diet for a T1 because being a T2 my diet is all about low carb and I know T1s can go hypo if they don't get enough. Have you looked at the "What did you eat yesterday" thread, there are loads of good ideas on there.
> 
> ...


Do - they are excellent.


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 27, 2021)

Vonny said:


> I think you need more than just yoghurt though.



Agree with this comment, better to cut back on food gradually so reduce calories consumed.

Weighed myself last week & found had put on stone since last on scales, admittedly been eating bit more than usual in part to lockdown but mainly greed, so on weekend started cutting back on portion size & not eating bits of cheese chocolate biscuits as have been, never use to snack much so know where problem lays so will stick with 3 meals.

Hoping to lose excess weight gradually as that is way to go than fast weight loss, soon find out anyway.


----------



## LynnB (May 6, 2021)

worriedT1 said:


> Feeling sick about myself. I feel like a whale, my belly fat is disgusting and I feel so hideous. Because of WFH in lockdown my belly has ballooned from 31inches to 36 inches ( I am not pregnant and Docs found nothing wrong).
> I walk for 1 hr a day, and run three times a week but gut's still there.
> I've eaten nothing but yogurt for 3 days and not an inch lost.
> Surprised my hubby not complaining that his wife is now only slightly thinner than a whale and can only wear baggy jumpers as belly wobbles so much.


I am so sorry you are feeling so down  I know how incredibly frustrating putting weight on is when you are doing everything you can diet and exercise wise. There are some days my self-esteem is non-existent and I am petrified of putting on more weight.
How are you feeling this week? 

If you have access to a dietician through your diabetes team, I would give them a call and let them know how you are feeling. Mine has been incredibly supportive.  

I am trying very hard to measure my progress just now in terms of exercise done and my average blood sugar levels as opposed to what the scales say (but this is much, much easier said than done).


----------



## Chris.mac (Jun 11, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> As someone also with a wobbly tum - albeit greater than 36 inches - have you come across Lucy Wyndham-Read workouts on YouTube? These might be helpful.


This is great and its what I'm trying to do, mine count was 70 yesterday, I have at least two stone to lose and want to do it with diet rather than tablets  - watch this space and you keep up today good work


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 11, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Agree with this comment, better to cut back on food gradually so reduce calories consumed.
> 
> Weighed myself last week & found had put on stone since last on scales, admittedly been eating bit more than usual in part to lockdown but mainly greed, so on weekend started cutting back on portion size & not eating bits of cheese chocolate biscuits as have been, never use to snack much so know where problem lays so will stick with 3 meals.
> 
> Hoping to lose excess weight gradually as that is way to go than fast weight loss, soon find out anyway.


I had a fear of standing on the scales but now we weigh ourselves every morning and even though it doesn't always be kind it allows one to keep track and not then have a shock by leaving it for weeks. Just like people doing morning glucose.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 12, 2021)

Despite comfortably fitting in size 12 jeans, I have a huge wobbly belly still, and I know as a 58 year old woman who had 3 children in 2 years, (second pregnancy was twins) that it will never go completely now.  I still have some weight to lose so know I will lose some of it, but I will never have a flat stomach.  What I try and focus on is my arms and legs as they are the bits that people will see in dresses, I can hide my belly with shape wear if necessary or make sure I buy dress styles that flatter my shape, and hope that if I get nicely toned arms, legs and shoulders they are what people with notice.

I do sometimes wonder if men have the same body hang up issues some of us ladies have.


----------



## VickyHW (Jun 15, 2021)

My belly very often looks 6 months pregnant. I’ve been checked for ovarian cancer numerous times but no seeming cause. Undeniably some is fat but there is also a lot of bloat that comes and goes. I reckon that being on the short side I’ve just got way too much bowel in there and it’s just a big tangled mess.

my strategy is to work on core strength as then you can suck it in better to give a minute of flatter appearance in front of the mirror.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jun 15, 2021)

VickyHW said:


> My belly very often looks 6 months pregnant. I’ve been checked for ovarian cancer numerous times but no seeming cause. Undeniably some is fat but there is also a lot of bloat that comes and goes. I reckon that being on the short side I’ve just got way too much bowel in there and it’s just a big tangled mess.
> 
> my strategy is to work on core strength as then you can suck it in better to give a minute of flatter appearance in front of the mirror.


Same here.  I think I can remember about a year in my entire life when I had a nice flat tummy. I was in my twenties and walking a lot during the day, dancing a lot in the evenings and not eating much because I couldn't afford to.

I remember lying in the bath and the water going over my tummy and me being completely submerged and being pretty amazed by it at the time.  I was a chubby toddler and a chunky child and a sturdy teenager. Then a fat young woman and then the very short period of time when I went down to a size eight dress size and could wear my younger brother's skinny jeans with room to spare.

I am literally twice the woman I used to be.  I can however suck my tummy in now and prior to my diagnosis and two years of keto eating even that made no appreciable difference.


----------



## counsellorneil (Jun 16, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> I do sometimes wonder if men have the same body hang up issues some of us ladies have.


I think the answer is, some men do. From anecdotal experiences, I'd suggest no where near as many men as women have body hang ups. Though, perhaps it's increasing for men. I believe the media has a huge part to play in this. I'm 64 now. I don't recall any issues around weight for myself until about 10 years ago, when men's bodies were more prominently being discussed in the media.  Whereas, I can recall TV adverts from the late 1960s, early 1970s, saying stuff like "if you can pinch an inch, diet Pepsi can help" or something similar!!! Along with the Nimble bread advert and other such adverts, pushing a particular body type. Of course there is no ideal body shape or type.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 5, 2021)

Grannylorraine said:


> I do sometimes wonder if men have the same body hang up issues some of us ladies have.


Judging by the number of men with big beer bellies who swagger around in vests and shorts and think they’re sexy, probably not. (Generally in those awful long shorts/short longs.)


----------



## worriedT1 (Nov 9, 2021)

#4
So update. Am getting there slowly. I managed to lose about 8lb but it doesn't seem to be coming off the stomach-more around arms and legs
Lost 0.6cm from stomach in total so still massive.
The 8lb has been through me eating one meal a day of 500 calories 3x a week and increasing exercise to 2hrs a day 3 days a week.
I'm knackered by the effort of trying not to be a whale and not have my stomach as the first thing anyone sees when they greet me

Quote Reply
Report •••


----------



## Nayshiftin (Nov 10, 2021)

You are so good . I’m not losing either and eat three meals a day and struggle with that. Not eating between and low cal . I will always be fat but you are right my arms and legs lose it. At least slow n steady or has it been 8 lb in a month? Well done for trying


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm sure exercise has an impact on at least maintaining weight even if not losing much as my enforced inactivity because of the leg injury has had a noticeable effect on the tummy/midriff even though I have consciously been eating a bit less.
Going from 3 miles a day of walking plus other activities to the occasional slow walk to the loo and back is massive.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Nov 10, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I'm sure exercise has an impact on at least maintaining weight even if not losing much as my enforced inactivity because of the leg injury has had a noticeable effect on the tummy/midriff even though I have consciously been eating a bit less.
> Going from 3 miles a day of walking plus other activities to the occasional slow walk to the loo and back is massive.


Unfortunately , I have to agree however it is more than just that. If you look at what does not help weight loss. I’ve researched to try and help as waiting for revision of my replacement hip has made losing weight so slow. You think with pain and all I try I’d lose weight . However lack of sleep does not help . I find as i am sure you do sleep is good until you have to turn in bed . We normally get restless and move in our sleep so that in itself helps the metabolism or in our case makes it sluggish . I try and do cardio but still cannot do as much as I used to. If like me you retain fluid and that is weighty in itself . However I hate to say this as would adore to be slim but is it the best a person can be. Weight may make us unhealthy but there are plenty of people slim and unhealthy slim and not beautiful not just in looks but in nature. It’s so hard to love oneself but beauty or not one can be lovely and fat or thin one can be the most precious treasured person. So today count our blessings. We must have something to be proud of today. Today you all let me rant on, your patience is most appreciated. Thanks


----------

